# Foros Novedades Carreras, Maestrías, Postgrados, Cursos y Capacitaciones  Capacítese y certifíquese de manera gratuita en el uso de agrotecnologías

## CropLife Latin America

Con una plataforma dinámica de navegación intuitiva que facilita la interacción con el estudiante, la gremial internacional CropLife Latin America abre tres nuevos cursos virtuales gratuitos con los que los agricultores e involucrados en la cadena agrícola podrán certificarse y capacitarse, bajo estándares internacionales, en el manejo responsable y ético de un producto fitosanitario desde el Ciclo de Vida del producto, pasando por el desarrollo y construcción de Camas Biológicas BIODEP’s, hasta la disposición final ambientalmente adecuada y reciclaje de los envases vacíos de plaguicidas. 
Los cursos están disponibles en una plataforma virtual que le permitirá al estudiante iniciar y acceder al libremente cada vez que lo necesite, de modo que pueda terminar su capacitación según su disponibilidad de tiempo. 
La capacitación y educación es la clave para una agricultura sostenible, más aún en una región como Latinoamérica donde la profesionalización del campo es una necesidad prioritaria para el crecimiento del sector. “Esperamos que con la apertura de éstos cursos teórico-prácticos más agricultores se capaciten en diferentes herramientas que le permitan adoptar cada vez mejores prácticas agrícolas y maximizar los beneficios de las agrotecnologías, siendo sostenibles con el ambiente y minimizando los riesgos de uso” afirmó José Perdomo, Presidente de CropLife Latin America.  *Curso Camas Biológicas - BIODEP* 
Este curso está diseñado para que agricultores y todos aquellos involucrados e interesados en la cadena agrícola aprendan a diseñar camas biológicas, un sistema desarrollado en Suecia el cual retiene y degrada los plaguicidas, evitando la contaminación del suelo o agua superficial o subterránea. 
Las *BIODEP®* son estructuras que favorecen el crecimiento de microorganismos degradadores de plaguicidas para el tratamiento de derrames en el lugar de mezcla y para el lavado de los equipos, demostrando ser efectivas para acumular, retener y degradar microbiológicamente los excedentes de plaguicidas. 
La cama o mesa biológica es una solución completamente natural pues su composición en su mayor parte es un sustrato vegetal que contiene una gran cantidad de lignina (paja de trigo, de arroz, de maíz), este material es descompuesto por un hongo llamado “hongo de pudrición blanca” (Phanerochaete chrysosporium), cuyo sistema enzimático logra destruir a la lignina y una gran cantidad de compuestos químicos, incluyendo plaguicidas.   *Curso CampoLimpio - Manejo Responsable de Envases Vacíos de Productos para la Protección de Cultivos* 
A través de sus cuatro módulos este curso ofrece una completa guía para que agricultores, administradores y propietarios de fincas, profesionales, técnicos y estudiantes de carreras afines a la agricultura, comerciantes, distribuidores, autoridades y consumidores conozcan cómo dar un destino final y sostenible al plástico que queda en el campo después de que los productos para la protección de cultivos o plaguicidas son utilizados. 
Los Envases de Productos para la Protección de Cultivos (PPC) son de uso único. Es decir, la mayoría de los envases no deben ser reutilizados o rellenados una vez que su contenido ha sido empleado. 
Este curso es parte del Programa de Manejo Responsable de Envases CampoLimpioSM que se ejecuta en 18 países de América Latina y en 2014 recuperó 54.288 toneladas de envases de los campos latinoamericanos para su disposición final adecuada y reciclaje. 
Los envases vacíos triple lavados de plástico de alta densidad pueden convertirse en materia prima para la fabricación de nuevos productos plásticos, tales como madera plástica para construcción exclusiva de mini-centros de acopio, estibas, bidones multicapa para envasar nuevos plaguicidas, productos para la industria de la construcción o automotriz.  *Curso Ciclo de Vida de los Productos para la Protección de Cultivos* 
Con este curso corto el estudiante podrá reconocer el ciclo de vida de un producto para la protección de cultivos desde la investigación de la solución a un problema fitosanitario, la producción de plaguicidas, su almacenamiento, transporte, distribución, comercialización, aplicación y uso, hasta su correcto manejo posconsumo.  
Los interesados en certificarse en los diferentes cursos pueden inscribirse, sin costo alguno, en croplifela.org/cursosnew. Para más información consultar el catálogo digital con toda la información sobre los cursos o escribir a comunicaciones@croplifela.orgTemas similares: Artículo: Campaña de exportación de Mango comenzó de manera tímida Artículo: ¿De qué manera afecta el ébola a la producción de chocolate? PYME Peruanas al Mundo: Oportunidad gratuita para hacer negocios en línea 300 jóvenes de Madre de Dios inician capacitación gratuita en la Universidad Nacional Amazónica Línea Gratuita para notificación de enfermedades en animales

----------

